# Stem compilation PIC HEAVY



## bricycle

Let's start a sticky stem compilation as well. Just post a pic of a stem and a known brand name or "where used" description. *Please no comments. Comment in a PM to poster only, thanks. *


----------



## rustjunkie

Maker?
Found on prewar Monark and postwar Schwinn DX from what I've been told. Corrections welcome 




 

 

 

 

 Advert from The Monark Book available at The CABE Store


----------



## Iverider

Schwinn Major Taylor Style Adjustable Track Stem. Found on Schwinn Paramount Track bikes. Also found on other makes but unsure of the originality to the bike.


----------



## Iverider

*Long Iver Johnson Mobicycle Stem.* Note "Iver Johnson" stamped on left side of the inserted portion of the stem. This stem is very similar to normal Iver extension stems, but the length is about double.


----------



## bricycle

Hussey stem (Toc era)


----------



## RJWess




----------



## 2jakes

Unknown, stamped "W" on bottom.


----------



## bricycle

Wald Jake.


----------



## barracuda

Mead:


----------



## XBPete

Torrington Moto


----------



## KingSized HD

Rollfast Swan Deluxe
(Photo credit: unknown)



 rustjunkie says these started to appear on Rollfasts in 1937.


----------



## KingSized HD

Another Rollfast Swan version -note dashes toward rear of stem
(Photo credit: z-bikez)


----------



## Barto

Would love to see a Columbia stem that’s used with a dashboard
Thx,
BART


----------



## anders1




----------



## Viewmaster

The markings on this one have been blasted off, I believe. So, can anyone help me identify this stem? Is it Colson? Is it Wald??  
Ekim


----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## Hastings

Any information greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hastings

^^^Westfield Dashboard^^^


----------



## mrg

Hastings said:


> ^^^Westfield Dashboard^^^



So which one is it? 




Hastings said:


> Any information greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1526445
> 
> View attachment 1526447


----------



## fordmike65

mrg said:


> So which one is it? View attachment 1546797



Uh....the one just above it.


----------



## fordmike65

Can't believe we let this thread die!!

Prewar Torrington Bevlock stem.


----------



## fordmike65

Colson Commander Stem


----------



## fordmike65

Deluxe Prewar Shelby stem.


----------



## fordmike65

37-41-ish Colson stem


----------



## fordmike65

Wald #3 "reverse knuckle"


----------



## saladshooter

CWC Bellows


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Found on a Mercury Pacemaker would like to properly identify.


----------



## fordmike65

WillWork4Parts said:


> Found on a Mercury Pacemaker would like to properly identify.View attachment 1720819
> 
> View attachment 1720818
> 
> View attachment 1720817
> 
> View attachment 1720820



Found on a certain year Hawthorne. Maybe '41? I've seen a few on pacemakers, but pretty sure they've been added because they flow well with the bike's design.


----------



## fordmike65

Taken from today's classifieds.

CWC "cathedral" stem. Found on several high-end prewar Cleveland Welding bicycles.


----------



## fordmike65

Also taken from today's classifieds. 

Elgin Bluebird/Twin 60 stem. Odd Allen (hex) drive bolt design.


----------



## fordmike65

Mercury Pod Bike stem. Long reach design to accomodate the light, horn and sometimes speedo housing.


----------



## Hastings

Aluminum. Any info greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Clean Columbia Dashboard stem


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Distinct variation from Posts #11 & #12 
Rollfast 'Swan' Stem


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Square stock reinforced adjustable stem suited for stayer / racer machines.


----------

